# Joint compound over wood?



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

New to the site and was hoping for some help. Framed in my basement and when installing drywall it runs from the floor up to the wood support beams at about 7'. My drop ceiling will be 7'6" so that will leave 6" of the beam exposed. Covering the beam with drywall will then stick out the thickness of the drywall (creating a lip). My only thought is to tape where the drywall and beam come together and apply a thin coat of joint compound, will this work, I've never used joint compound over bare wood? Any other ideas are appreciated. Without a picture this may not make much sense, I apologize.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

If the joint compound is in direct contact with the wood, it may crack as the wood expands and contracts.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I am not sure the "support beams" will move that much,I have been wrong before, once.:laughing:


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

As long as this is not new wood and you tape any joints I don't see much of a problem. If it is a new beam you may have a couple of years before the wood stabilizes but even in that situation it would be an easy repair.

Rege


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

my two cents, I'd consider using a piece of trim at the joint. Thinking about taping it, it takes more then a thin coat to hide the tape, while smoothing it down, dust will imbed in the wood, sure you can get it out but is adding to the job.


----------



## voiles (Dec 12, 2008)

If drywall isn't up yet you could always shim the wall out to be even with the beam.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

voiles said:


> If drywall isn't up yet you could always shim the wall out to be even with the beam.


This one is a little extra work. But it is really the best way to go. Gives you one smooth plane, and your D/W can span wall-to-beam, to eliminate cracking.


----------



## voiles (Dec 12, 2008)

Also you said that the lip is the thickness of the drywall. It may be easier depending on if their are any electrical boxes or other protrusions to just hang a second layer of drywall over the first one to get a even plane:whistling2:


----------



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

Ive thought about shimming, using a 2x6 cut a little thinner and covering with another sheet of drywall but I run into problems then with prehung doors because the casings are 4 1/2" wide (unless I can get one to accomidate a 2x6). This will create a space on each side of the casing between casing and trim. I really hate to tear out everything Ive done and spend additional money on 2x6's too. Keep the advise coming, we'll figure it out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

Gotta picture?


----------



## voiles (Dec 12, 2008)

Make or buy jamb exstension. 2x6 Walls are fairly common in new construction.


----------



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

How about primer on the bare wood and then joint compound???


----------

